

What would you like me to ask David Hansson at 37 Signals? - WilliamChanner

On Thursday I'm doing a 20 min podcast with DHH.<p>Do you guys have any burning questions that you would like me to ask him?<p>Hoping to launch our podcast site next week...once we have some cool interviews. www.beta.dormroomtycoon.com<p>General feedback and suggestions are welcome also....<p>Godspeed!
======
hasenj
Two things come to my mind:

1\. What are your thoughts on Unity? (The new Ubuntu desktop) (I know it seems
unrelated to business, but it's related to design and aesthetics).

2\. In a startup world filled with products that have no business model other
than hoping for an exit, what's your advice to young programmers wanting to
start a startup/business?

------
freddealmeida
DHH is working on a new javascript framework, one that would create single
page js based websites as easily as rails. How is this different from
sproutcore? Or from libraries such as jquery, YUI, closure? and a timeline?

------
webbruce
Is he worried about Asana
[http://www.readwriteweb.com/enterprise/2011/04/7-things-
to-k...](http://www.readwriteweb.com/enterprise/2011/04/7-things-to-know-
about-asana-a.php)

------
systemtrigger
Ask him "What is your second-best idea?" Also: "Please share an example of a
'Fortune 5000' business that has not yet been built, but if it were would be a
very clever business model."

------
webbruce
The software industry seems to have a refresh every 5 years or so, will
Basecamp ever change to stay fresh with the new competitors coming?

------
pypower
If he wasn't in the software business, what venture would he ideally like to
run?

------
mindball
I would love to know what he thought about racing the 12 hours of Sebring.

~~~
apexx
^This . Don't know if that would qualify as a "business" topic though, since
your podcast site seems to be focusing on business topics.

Maybe a question on the business side of his racing efforts?

